# Humidor "Cigar Capacity" and Dimensions



## Snake Hips (May 30, 2008)

Okay, I need another humidor already (I hate you guys). Thing is, there seems to be a wierd inconsistancy in "cigar capacity" between humidors. I searched here and read everything I could, and I now know the idea that you should buy a humidor with a "count" twice as large as what you need (giving appropriate growth space as well, of course). So now I'm looking at the dimensions of humidors and I'm more confused. I realize that manufacturers calculate the count based on the corona size, but I just don't get it now.

This humidor and this humidor boast very different "cigar capicities" (150 vs. 300) but very similar dimensions. The interior dimensions of the former (accounting for storage drawers) should thus be very similar to those of the latter, so why the big difference in "count?" Is there something I should know about either of these humidors from those who own either of them besides "Get a cooler?" If I wanted the "150 Count" one, could I safely assume that it holds as many as the "300 Count" one (or that the "larger" holds less)?

Thanks.


----------



## Smoked (Apr 12, 2007)

Those numbers never really mean much. I look at them as more of a guideline than anything. However, the drawers don't allow for as much storage. If you already have a humidor though.. get a cooler. Store your cigars in the cooler and just keep the cigars you plan on smoking in the humidor that you already have.


----------



## CigarmanTim (Apr 5, 2008)

I have always believed to have good circulation that I never fill my humidor more than half full of what the capacity is listed as. That allows me to justify buying another one, and another one, and.....Come to think of it, I do have one that is over half full...not having any problems with that one.


----------



## n2advnture (Aug 9, 2004)

Ignore the "counts" and just go with the interior dimensions as they vary greatly.

Both of those are QI humidors and of really good quality for production humidors (I tested many before deciding to carry QI humidors).

The counts are different on those two humidors because the Ravallo has a drawer on the bottom that isn't part of the conditioned area.

I hope this helps

~Mark

.


----------



## SouthsideCigar (Jan 11, 2008)

As Mark stated, the capacity listed is merely a guideline and can vary greatly between models. The units with drawers will traditionally hold a little less as they are not as efficient with space in the same size box.
Unless you are dead set on one of the units with drawers, I would suggesst something along the lines of a footlocker which is a very large unit for the money. Although 500 cigars is a stretch, 400 cigars will fit pretty nicely.

Foot Locker

Dave


----------



## Volt (Jan 6, 2008)

My .02..... I expect them to hold 25% less than advertised. I think their "150" count is true if they are Lanceros or Petite Coronas , definitly not the the ring guages I like to smoke.


----------



## Snake Hips (May 30, 2008)

n2advnture said:


> Ignore the "counts" and just go with the interior dimensions as they vary greatly.
> 
> Both of those are QI humidors and of really good quality for production humidors (I tested many before deciding to carry QI humidors).
> 
> ...


Aye, I do ignore the counts now, but I was just confused about it. The one with the drawer that isn't part of the conditioned area is said to hold twice as many cigars as the other one of comparable dimensions, which seems backwards (less conditioned area = more cigars, eh?)

@SouthsideCigar
Well the Ravello's "drawers" are feaux (only the bottom two are real, and those are just storage), so it's really a box. I went with that one.

@CigarmanTim
Haha, I guess you've got yourself a system there...

@Volt
Yeah, I've got a range of cigar sizes goin' on in my collection from petite coronas to torpedoes. Doesn't matter much to me, because I go by dimensions.


----------



## travclem (Apr 22, 2008)

COOLIDOR


----------



## hk3 (Jan 29, 2008)

Think of it this way..... whatever you buy, you will grow into it... so just buy something GIGANTIC!


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

Think about the largest humidor/cabinet/cooler you think you will ever need.............then go even bigger. :r


----------



## Fenwick (May 8, 2007)

NCRadioMan said:


> Think about the largest humidor/cabinet/cooler you think you will ever need.............then go even bigger. :r


Sound advice.:r


----------



## Snake Hips (May 30, 2008)

NCRadioMan said:


> Think about the largest humidor/cabinet/cooler you think you will ever need.............then go even bigger. :r


I've ordered the Spanish cedar wall paneling already...


----------

